# Wo genau im Sachsenwald?



## Backfisch (24. Juni 2007)

Hi,
ich fahre zur Zeit sehr gerne im Sachsenwald, meist von Aumühle an der Bille entlang nach Witzhave. 
(Gestern 2 Std im Platzregen.  So dreckig war ich schon lange nicht mehr, aber es hat wirklich Spass gemacht. Durch den Schlamm und die Nässe waren speziell die wurzeligen Stellen technisch viel schwieriger als sonst.)

Richtig gut kenne ich die Gegend aber nicht, was für trails oder Strecken sind denn dort noch zu empfehlen? Gerne von Aumühle aus, kann aber auch woanders sein.


----------



## ahara (24. Juni 2007)

Guckst du: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=189990&page=70

Wir treffen uns öfter zum biken. Vielleicht hast du Lust mitzufahren. Einige von uns kennen sich relativ gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (24. Juni 2007)

Danke für den Link... ich bin halt durch den Job echt froh wenn ich überhaupt biken kann, Verabredungen mit größeren Gruppen einzuhalten ist fast unmöglich. Hatte daher auf ein paar Tipps gehofft (z.B. genaue Beschreibungen wo ich lang- oder losfahren muss).

In dem von Dir verlinkten Thread gibt es ein paar Hinweise, aber die sind doch recht vage... hab ihn aber auch noch nicht ganz durch.


----------



## GFreude (24. Juni 2007)

Moin,
wenn du vom Mühlenteich auf die Schönnigstedter Straße (Richtung Bismarck Quelle) fährst und nach ca. 200 m (nach der Holzbrücke) über die Straße fährst (links, abgegrenzt durch ein Sicherheitsgatter),kannst du ca. 3-4  km Richtung Tonteich/Wolfschlucht biken. Nicht sehr anspruchsvoll, aber landschaftlich recht schön. Einfach immer am Bächlein (Bille?) entlang. Dann gehts ein Stück die Straße lang (die Bahnstrecke befindet sich rechts von dir). Kurz vor dem Parkplatz am Tonteich dann rechts abknicken Richtung Wolfsschlucht. Nach ca. 500 m unter der Brücke durch und immer schön rechts halten. Hier gibt es auch den einen oder anderen reizvollen Trail. Wer sich auskennt, kommt oben am Parkplatz Kirchenallee/Lindenstraße wieder raus. Fährt dann Richtung Krankenhaus und fährt hier wieder in den Wald rein. man kann so bis in den Wentorfer Wald (heißt der so?) fahren. Hier geht es schön auf und ab und man kann, wenn man will, so einige Höhenmeter sammeln. Guck dir das Ganze doch einfach mal in Google Earth an. Hier kannst du die Waldflächen gut erkennen und erhälst eine erste Ahnung, wie du fahren musst.

Aber immer dran denken: Keine Hotspots aus den Strecken machen oder mit großen Gruppen wie die halbgaren da längs brettern. Wir wollen auch in Zukunft noch auf diesen Trails biken.

DIMB Trail Rules 
1. Fahre nur auf Wegen. 
2. Hinterlasse keine Spuren. 
3. Halte dein Mountainbike unter Kontrolle. 
4. Respektiere andere Naturnutzer. 
5. Nimm Rücksicht auf Tiere. 
6. Plane im Voraus. 

Oder guckst du hier: http://www.dimb.de


----------



## Manni1599 (24. Juni 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Aber immer dran denken: Keine Hotspots aus den Strecken machen oder mit großen Gruppen wie die halbgaren da längs brettern. Wir wollen auch in Zukunft noch auf diesen Trails biken.
> 
> DIMB Trail Rules
> 1. Fahre nur auf Wegen.
> ...



*Ja, Vati!* 

@backfisch: wenn Du Bock auf stilvolle Begleitung (GT) legst, musst Du noch ein paar Wochen warten.....


----------



## Backfisch (24. Juni 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Moin,
> wenn du vom Mühlenteich auf die Schönnigstedter Straße (Richtung Bismarck Quelle) fährst und nach ca. 200 m (nach der Holzbrücke) über die Straße fährst (links, abgegrenzt durch ein Sicherheitsgatter),kannst du ca. 3-4  km Richtung Tonteich/Wolfschlucht biken. Nicht sehr anspruchsvoll, aber landschaftlich recht schön. Einfach immer am Bächlein (Bille?) entlang. Dann gehts ein Stück die Straße lang (die Bahnstrecke befindet sich rechts von dir). Kurz vor dem Parkplatz am Tonteich dann rechts abknicken Richtung Wolfsschlucht. Nach ca. 500 m unter der Brücke durch und immer schön rechts halten. Hier gibt es auch den einen oder anderen reizvollen Trail. Wer sich auskennt, kommt oben am Parkplatz Kirchenallee/Lindenstraße wieder raus. Fährt dann Richtung Krankenhaus und fährt hier wieder in den Wald rein.



Cool, Danke!

 

@ Manni:
Im Sachsenwald bin ich immer mit dem Centurion... das eine GT ist Stadtrad und das andere ist noch nicht fertig.


----------

